

Ask HN: Hadoop+HBase or Cassandra for medium time series data? - bsmith

I need to get a server together ASAP for collecting and querying some time series metrics...if I only want to work with a single node, which would be easier to setup&#x2F;manage between Cassandra and Hadoop&#x2F;HBase (running in pseudo-distributed mode)? Or something else entirely? Either that I mention would exceed my performance requirements. I&#x27;ve dealt with Hadoop&#x2F;HBase before, but it&#x27;s been a couple years...I remember it being a pain to manage (I was running everything on a single node in pseudo-distributed mode).
======
eip
I would use Cassandra or InfluxDB depending on the use case.

